# WTB: Akios 555 MM3 Tourno



## Scooter

I have 2 555's already and considering picking up a 3rd. Anybody got one in good condition that they are interested in parting with?


----------



## BeachBob

Spare Tourno 555 MM3, never fished, never used, NIB, bought from Matt @ Ninja Tackle, for sale $250/shipped.


----------



## LongDistanceConnoisseur

BeachBob said:


> Spare Tourno 555 MM3, never fished, never used, NIB, bought from Matt @ Ninja Tackle, for sale $250/shipped.


Do you have anymore reels for sale


----------

